# Need ideas - clear liquid diet before medical tests



## mikki

Husband is having a test tomarrow and can only have liquids today, any ideas besides broth and jello?


----------



## Robo410

not much .. green tea, chicken broth (flavor it with a basil leaf but take it out), gatoraide etc.  

It's bearable for a day.


----------



## pdswife

Are milkshakes concidered liquid>??


----------



## mikki

PD I dont think so his sheet says clear liquids,coffee,pop. Husband is a person who eats all day long so he is going crazy. Though there might be something else withe a little flavor.  I'd be fine with the jello,coffee, and water. Hubby LOVES his food.


----------



## GrillingFool

I think the point is to severely limit his intake of "food".

If you cheat and find stuff to :fill him up:, then you will quite possibly
skew the results of the test, or even make the doctor delay the test.

He needs to suck it up and be hungry for a day, so the test results will be valid.

Especially if it has anything to do with heart or colon health.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've had quite a few of these tests  He can have clear soft drinks like Sprite and apple or white grape juice - nothing with red food coloring. I found that drinking the broth from canned chicken soup, or better yet, Panera's chicken noodle soup, was more satisfying that a can of plain broth (and the dog benefited from the solids ). Make sure the jello is not red or orange - that can mess up the test results. HTH.


----------



## GotGarlic

GrillingFool said:


> I think the point is to severely limit his intake of "food".



It's not just to help clean out his system - if anything eaten or drunk in the prep period has red coloring, that can skew the results. It can look like blood in the scope, when it may not be, resulting in an incorrect diagnosis.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Vodka jello shots. Give him enough of them and he'll forget being hungry.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Fisher's Mom said:


> Vodka jello shots. Give him enough of them and he'll forget being hungry.


 Ya Baby! That sounds like a great diet to me.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Are milkshakes concidered liquid>??


Yep pds, anything that melts is considered liquid..See what ya learn at dialysis? 
kadesma


----------



## GotGarlic

kadesma said:


> Yep pds, anything that melts is considered liquid..See what ya learn at dialysis?
> kadesma



But milkshakes are not *clear* liquid, which is a requirement for this test.


----------



## GotGarlic

mikki said:


> PD I dont think so his sheet says clear liquids,coffee,pop. Husband is a person who eats all day long so he is going crazy. Though there might be something else withe a little flavor.  I'd be fine with the jello,coffee, and water. Hubby LOVES his food.



He can also suck on hard candies like butterscotch or peppermint - maybe that will keep his mouth busy


----------



## Bilby

He'd be better chewing gum than a hard sweet in case he swallows it.  Unless he is the sort of person to swallow gum!  But really, he is better off just biting the bullet (pardon the pun) and going without for the day.  It won't kill him.  Once you get over the first couple of hours it isn't so bad.  Tell him to have a nap for a while to kill the time.  

Just don't be around him more than you have to if he is likely to be narky.  ;-)


----------



## expatgirl

Quite honestly, Mikki, you are the one that NEEDS the vodka shots    I'd leave the house and let hubby suffer...........just kidding......my hubby had to have a colonoscopy last week (good thing as they found a precancerous polyp) and he was going nuts. with the liquid diet and the gallon rotorooter "beer" that he had to drink..he also didn't think that the test was necessary and I'm the one who scheduled the test for him 8 months ago as some of these doctors' apptmts. are difficult to schedule...what an attitude change when he found out that he had a precancerous polyp......hope that all went well with your hubby's procedure


----------



## GotGarlic

expatgirl said:


> ... the gallon rotorooter "beer" that he had to drink...



Everyone - just FYI, there is an alternative to the gallon of purgative they give you for this test. I've had so many, I really can't swallow enough of it to make a difference. Several years ago, my colorectal surgeon prescribed Visicol for me instead, prior to abdominal surgery. It's a form of the liquid purgative concentrated into, if I recall correctly, 32 pills that are taken with a clear liquid, some the night before and some the day of the procedure.

I've told friends and co-workers about this and some tell me that their doctors say it doesn't clean one out enough for the procedure to be successful. Bull. I've had two abdominal surgeries and at least three colonoscopies after using Visicol, prescribed by the best colorectal surgeon and gastroenterologist in my area, and they had no problems at all. If your doctor refuses, ask to see study results that show it doesn't work well enough. Then show them this: Visicol (Sodium Phosphate Monobasic Monohydrate, Sodium Phosphate Dibasic Anhydrous) clinical pharmacology - prescription drugs and medications at RxList HTH.


----------



## expatgirl

thanks so much, GG, I won't tell my hubby just yet. that these were a possible alternative..I'm just glad that I got his GI tract and butt  in there in the first place........but he'll be happy to hear the news when he goes in 3 years from now......


----------



## Bilby

Dialysis patients are offered an alternative "clearance" method as standard (or they should be!) as there is a strict liquid restriction so the normal way is not permitted.  Dialysis nurses in the know will also use this method.  Trouble is you always have to ask for the alternative as nobody just offers you these things.  More expensive I guess.


----------



## Claire

How funny that your husband would raise such a fuss about missing a meal.  It isn't the end of the world.  Mine has to take quarterly tests and I just make sure he has good food when he gets home.  I'd hate to think how you'd manage to survive if you actually had to do without.  Maybe you should have him tested for diabetes as well.  There is a tendency towards what spouses of diabetes that I know call the "meanies".  Just put on your big boy pants and take your tests, schedule them in the earliest morning time slot you can, then go home and eat.  What is the big deal?


----------



## Bilby

The diabetes test is a lot quicker than the test that Mikki's husband is/was scheduled for, from what I can gather, and so it will be a lot longer for him to fast.  It isn't really a big deal, once you get into the right frame of mind, for the most part.  The thought is usually worse than the experience.  However I do know that I can get ill when I don't get food when I need it -  and I am not talking about missing a meal, just when I need fuel.  And yeah, it is much easier if you can get your fasting done during the sleep phase.  I also find it easier to fast if I don't drink anything at all either.


----------



## Caine

If you own a blender, ANYTHING can become a liquid.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caine said:


> If you own a blender, ANYTHING can become a liquid.



That sure doesn't make it a CLEAR liquid. You don't want the doctor to misdiagnose you based on something YOU put there


----------



## kitchenelf

pdswife said:


> Are milkshakes concidered liquid>??



No, milkshakes are not an option because they are not clear.  These liquids have to be clear.  

Caine - just having a blender won't do it either for the same reason above.  Even though the OP just said "liquids" she mentioned jello and broth - clueing the rest of us in as to her intent on "clear" liquids.  We were probably clued in because we've had this test or been around people who have had this test.  Any herbs that are floating around in that broth also have to be removed before consuming.

Grilling Fool - it is to STOP his intake of food (solid anyway).  

I was quite content eating the jello (peach) and broth - I never got hungry.  Even a glass of white wine is acceptable as would a lot of cocktails.

Jello shots - I'll have to remember that one!  I saw a recipe somewhere recently for mojito jello shots - I've GOT to find that recipe!


----------



## Bilby

Ah, provided you don't need to be anethetised for the procedure, KitchenElf!!  A mojito jello shot or a cocktail may not be the best combo in that situation!!  Although, you probably wouldn't need the gas if you had enough of the shots!!! LOL


----------



## expatgirl

My hubby passed his  colonscopy test just fine--guess what---they found a precancerous polyp--NO history of cancer whatsover in his family genetics and he's 54 years---please--I'm going to use this forum to appeal to all of you--get a colonoscopy at least by the age of 50---the doctor told us to have our children to have their first one at age 40 since he had a precancerous polyp---can you believe?  He gave me such a hard time about scheduling him for this test in the first place.  If you love your family members, schedule them, support them during the "diet" time and they will be grateful when everything come back negative.  As an aside the morning that my hubby had his colonoscopy, 3 out of 10 patients came back "positive" with polyps.  That's not a good ratio in my books.


----------



## expatgirl

if you are 50 and older you need to have a colonoscopy......schedule today........if all is clear you won't have to go for another 3-5 years............I will try and post a hilarious rendition of a local humorist's recollection of his experience..........I had a wonderful doctor who believed in making his patients comfortable.......think twice about yours if he/she insists that you have the lovely experience of seeing the whole procedure videod....mine put me out and I got special Kodak moments as part of the bill..........I could not thank him enough.....


----------



## jabbur

I was awake for mine but they did give me something to make me "feel good" so I really didn't care what was happening.  I got a clean bill of health and was told I didn't need another for 10 years.  That I can live with!  Maybe by then they will have improved the prep even more!


----------



## expatgirl

the prep will always involve a salt solution whether liquid or by tablets .........as your body is excreting large amounts of fluid.... potassium is being excreted  as well and so the heart needs to be given extra potassium and electrolytes as well......that's why the drink isn't so delightful........buy a good book beforehand..........no, I was totally out for mine......totally............


----------



## schoolgirl

I too urge everyone to get a colonoscopy. I just had about 3 ft. of my colon taken out because of a precancerous polop. Praise God I had the test and they found it before it turned into something bad. It just makes me mad at myself that I had gone over the 10 yr. mark. Just kept putting it off because of the prep tasting so bad. While I sweated out the time waiting to see if it was cancer, I realized 1 day of prep is not so bad compared to colon cancer.Just my 2 cents worth.  Faye


----------



## expatgirl

GotGarlic said:


> That sure doesn't make it a CLEAR liquid. You don't want the doctor to misdiagnose you based on something YOU put there



good quote..........


----------



## GotGarlic

schoolgirl said:


> I too urge everyone to get a colonoscopy. I just had about 3 ft. of my colon taken out because of a precancerous polop. Praise God I had the test and they found it before it turned into something bad. It just makes me mad at myself that I had gone over the 10 yr. mark. Just kept putting it off because of the prep tasting so bad. While I sweated out the time waiting to see if it was cancer, I realized 1 day of prep is not so bad compared to colon cancer.Just my 2 cents worth.  Faye



I just had one two weeks ago, and if you have a good doctor, you don't have to do the liquid prep. I took two over-the-counter meds - one was Dulcolax, and I don't remember the other, but it was similar. Take those with clear liquids and you're good to go - so to speak


----------



## Rosannabuz

mikki said:


> Husband is having a test tomarrow and can only have liquids today, any ideas besides broth and jello?



Hi mikki

The low calorie liquid diet is practiced under strict medical supervision only. 

But as of now I would like to suggest you that intake of marine phytoplankton helps in increasing your energy and inner strength with a few drops a day.

Hope this really works for the day I guess...

Thanks


----------



## expatgirl

It may be too late but maybe someone else will have a similar question.  I enjoyed eating popsicles...satisfied the "crunch" desire as well as a new taste sensation....just be sure that you're not using a color they tell you not to.....I distinctly remember being instructed not to eat anything red.....hope that all worked out, R!


----------



## Rosannabuz

mikki said:


> Husband is having a test tomarrow and can only have liquids today, any ideas besides broth and jello?



  Hi mikki

A liquid diet consists of fresh fruit juices or shakes before the test I hope so..

The meal replacement liquid diet replaces one or two whole meals with liquids. This type of liquid diet is offered to many people as an effective tool to reduce weight even.

Add some mineral nutrition food to your diet plan which gives you more minerals and vitamins that are necessary..

Thanks..


----------

